# Probleme/Fragen zu Kernel 2.6.28 + ext4 + nvidia [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi Leute

Hab da ein Problem und eine Frage...

PROBLEM:

Also mein Problem ist seit dem Kernel update auf den 2.6.28-gentoo funzt mein X nicht mehr!

X Startet, keine Fehler in der Log doch der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Einzige Lösung die ich bisher fand war den Beta Treiber zu nutzen doch das ist nicht optimal  :Sad: 

Weiss hier jemand eine Lösung?

FRAGE:

Dann hätte ich noch die Frage wie migier ich von ext3 auf ext4?

Mfg.

----------

## Finswimmer

Na na na. 

Mach das bitte in zwei  separaten Threads.

Zu dem Problem:

Was spricht gegen die Beta Treiber?

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Das mit nVidia und dem nicht mehr startenden X hatte ich auch, kurioserweise funktioniert es bei mir mit einem ~.xinitrc Eintrag,

also zb für kde 

```
$ cat .xinitrc

exec startkde
```

Zu dem ext4 hilft zwei Minuten Foren Suche mit dem Suchbegriff "ext4", zb

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-721916-highlight-ext4.html

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Kleine Zwischenfrage, funktioniert denn der X mit dem alten Treiber wenn du über die Konsole /etc/init.d/xdm restart eingibst? (Wenn ja ist es sehr stark similar mit meinem Problem (guggehier)

Und dann mal bitte noch deine Logs und evtl die Config dazu.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Na na na. 
> 
> Mach das bitte in zwei  separaten Threads.
> 
> Zu dem Problem:
> ...

 

Ganze einfach... 

Manche Programme/Pakete beschweren sich dann.

Weiss die genaue Fehlermeldung zwar nicht Mehr war aber irgendwas mit einer libGL.so.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Kleine Zwischenfrage, funktioniert denn der X mit dem alten Treiber wenn du über die Konsole /etc/init.d/xdm restart eingibst? (Wenn ja ist es sehr stark similar mit meinem Problem (guggehier)
> 
> Und dann mal bitte noch deine Logs und evtl die Config dazu.

 

Nö, X bleibt schwarz ohne Fehlermeldung in der Xorg.0.log

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Das mit nVidia und dem nicht mehr startenden X hatte ich auch, kurioserweise funktioniert es bei mir mit einem ~.xinitrc Eintrag,
> 
> also zb für kde
> ...

 

Werd ich ausprobieren...

Ich sag mal Danke euch dreien und meld mich dann wieder wenn ichs ausprobiert habe.

----------

## Puschi

Hallo,

nach einem Kernel-Update muß nvidia-drivers neu emerge werden, damit die richtigen Module eingebunden werden.

Dabei ist es egal welcher Kernel kompiliert wurde. Es müssen nur die Kernel-Module von Nvidia neu kompiliert werden.

Puschi

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Puschi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nach einem Kernel-Update muß nvidia-drivers neu emerge werden, damit die richtigen Module eingebunden werden.
> 
> Dabei ist es egal welcher Kernel kompiliert wurde. Es müssen nur die Kernel-Module von Nvidia neu kompiliert werden.
> ...

 

Na das ist mir schon klar, sonst würde X auch garnicht starten!

Hier ist aber der Fall das trotz emerge --oneshot nvidia-drivers X zwar startet aber schwarz bleibt!

Ich kann nicht mal mehr mit ctrl + f1 in die Konsole wechseln.

Einzig die Betatreiber funzen und in der Log find ich keine einige Fehlermeldung..

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganze einfach... 
> 
> Manche Programme/Pakete beschweren sich dann.
> ...

 

hmm ich verwende seit längerem die Beta nvidia treiber und das ein Problem mit einer libGL.so ist bei mir nicht aufgetreten.

Da bleibt nur die Frage, wie hast du die Beta Treiber von nvidia installiert?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Ganze einfach... 
> 
> Manche Programme/Pakete beschweren sich dann.
> ...

 

emerge -C nvidia-drivers

./NVIDA*.run (orginal von der Seite)

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Ganze einfach... 
> 
> Manche Programme/Pakete beschweren sich dann.
> ...

 

da haben wir doch das Problem  :Wink:  vermutlich hat der Installer die /usr/lib/libGL.so nicht überschrieben, weil diese nur ein symlink auf die xorg Version ist. Der Symlink wird bei der Deinstallation des nvidia-treibers auf die xorg Version geändert. Und somit wird nicht die libGL Version verwendet, welche mit dem nvidia Treiber funktioniert.

Also hat das nichts mit den Beta Treibern an sich zu tun, sondern wie gentoo die opengl Implementation der verschiedenen Grafikkarten Treiber verwaltet.

eventuell funktioniert es, wenn du, vor der Installation des nvidia treibers über den installer, den libGL.so symlink löscht. Besser wäre es, die Installation über portage zu machen.

ich habe mal meine verwendeten nvidia-drivers ebuilds für die Beta Treiber aus meinem lokalen overlay gepackt du findest das archiv hier:

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/gentoo/x11-drivers.tar.bz2

einfach das archiv in dein lokales overlay entpacken.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Ganze einfach... 
> 
> Manche Programme/Pakete beschweren sich dann.
> ...

 

werd ich nachher probieren  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## Evildad

Ich hatte das Problem auch und bei mir hat es mit der Version 177.82, die in Portage zu finden ist, funktioniert.

----------

## root_tux_linux

So...

Das Ebuild funzt...

Ext4 funzt...

Ich sage danke Jungs ihr seid die Besten  :Smile: 

----------

